# What is it...? Kind of confused over here...lol



## dernektambura (Dec 3, 2020)

Somehow my "like"  stat ( not that make any difference to me but its funny) from other posters picked up after I hit 700 posts... what is it... quantity over the quality or what?
I don't feel much smarter after I hit 700 posts... this is some wicked math going on...lol...
Considering that English is my second language, first half of 699 post half of folks didn't have clue what I am talking about and second half I didn't" understand what I am trying to say and all of the sudden... voila!... You gotta love SMF forum.... it makes everyone feel at home...


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 3, 2020)

You are a leader of men or well thought of. Consider this it a privilege


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> Somehow my "like" stat ( not that make any difference to me but its funny) from other posters picked up after I hit 700 posts... what is it... quantity over the quality or what?



It just means your more visible and members like your posts.

Chris


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 3, 2020)

Well done sir!


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 3, 2020)

WV_Crusader said:


> Well done sir!


Thank you sir... I guess 'm improving...


----------



## bill1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Your posts always seemed genius-level to me!    

You should consider public office...you have my vote there, too.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 3, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Your posts always seemed genius-level to me!
> 
> You should consider public office...you have my vote there, too.


nah... we have enough confusion going on already... English as a second language politician would mean pushing it a bit to far...lol...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 3, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> Somehow my "like"  stat ( not that make any difference to me but its funny) from other posters picked up after I hit 700 posts... what is it... quantity over the quality or what?
> I don't feel much smarter after I hit 700 posts... this is some wicked math going on...lol...
> Considering that English is my second language, first half of 699 post half of folks didn't have clue what I am talking about and second half I didn't" understand what I am trying to say and all of the sudden... voila!... You gotta love SMF forum.... it makes everyone feel at home...


My guess would be that, sometimes it’s hard to drag the genius out of those who possess it. Often, when they want to share what they know it can be equally hard for them to share on a forum type format. It’s not easy conveying knowledge on a forum. So that leaves me with you’re learning curve at the forum level of communication. You have gotten more effective  and possibly more comfortable at delivering that knowledge. Congratulations. The knowledge is much appreciated Sir.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2020)

Congratulations on the 700 responses.
I've not had any issue understanding what you were typing or trying to say. English is a difficult language to master, look how many Americans don't talk good!, you are doing a great job asking questions and sharing your knowledge...JJ


----------



## bill1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Any native-born American should learn a foreign language, take a vacation in a land of that language, and then force yourself to speak it for a week.  Trust me, it's mentally exhausting!  Dernek and anyone else here dealing with English as a Second Language are constantly using parts of their brain the rest of us keep in standby most of our lives.  I'm not surprised they utter "likable" content much of the time.  

We may have to earn a living in business or technology of whatever.  But we kid ourselves thinking that then an MBA or engineering degree is the sole key to success. The old curricula with an emphasis on music, art, foreign languages...these are not mere _peripheral _subjects.  These affect our very core.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2020)

Agreed. Unfortunately,  at least in the 70's, my school taught Spanish Words and how to string a sentence together. But not Conversational Spanish.
I have Cousins whose mom is from Spain. All three boys speak Spanish and English. When I would speak the Spanish I learned in School...They would tease me for sounding like an Idiot. Maybe things have changed in schools. But as above, you really don't know how to speak a language until you live with the people that speak it as their first language...JJ


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 4, 2020)

The worst part of speaking two languages is moment when I  realised my kids are more fluent in English than my native language... Parenting lecture fail of enormous proportion... it takes only one word which my kids don't understand on my native language and brain fart on my part not remembering that same word in English and momentum is lost...lol... and all I get from kids is stare and question:
"Well what is it?.....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 4, 2020)

bill1 said:


> anyone else here dealing with English as a Second Language are constantly using parts of their brain the rest of us keep in standby most of our lives.



Hell, I'm 72 and I've managed to keep a LARGE part of my brain on standby most of my life.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## bill1 (Dec 4, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> ...When I would speak the Spanish I learned in School...They would tease me for sounding like an Idiot...


Ah JJ, they only tease you because they like you.  At least you're trying.  They know it and appreciate it.  Keep trying Gringo!  
Learn some canned expression, like !Que suave, que rico!  and say them with exaggerated emotion.   They'll love it.  If not, you don't have enough cerveza y tequilla around.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 4, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> ... Parenting lecture fail of enormous proportion.....


Just about all of us are sons of immigrants here.  I'm sure my Dutch grandpa went through that with my dad.  And now I can only imagine.  

Welcome to America!


----------

